# DANZA guitarist playing Agile Intrepid Pro



## Raoul Duke (May 19, 2010)

Not sure if people have seen this, sorry if it's a re-post

Was looking at The Tony Danza Tap Dance Extravaganzas Myspace and noticed pics of him playing an Intrepid Pro at the New England Metal Fest

I know on the album he was playing the RG 2228 so looks like he is giving Agile a try for live shows. Cool to see another band that's out there using Agile 

Pics
































Full album here - Concert.RttP{2010-04-24-tony danza tapdance extravaganza}


----------



## Variant (May 19, 2010)

God, I hate their name.  But yeah, that looks seriously cool right there.


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 19, 2010)

Yeah I was skeptical about them at first due to their name, then I got "Electric Boogaloo" and was blown away


----------



## MikeH (May 19, 2010)

Their name is fucking awesome.  And so is that Intrepid.


----------



## Joeywilson (May 19, 2010)

Josh looks sooooo cool in those pics!


----------



## jackson1014 (May 19, 2010)

yea,i just saw them 2 weeks ago and he was playing it and said he was really digging them!


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2010)

Man, the Intrepid headstock looks so awesome in those pics.

As an aside, I start every morning before I go to work listening to _I Am Sammy Jenkins_.


----------



## goherpsNderp (May 19, 2010)

yeah i saw it in a live video of them released recently. looks like he has EMG's in it.


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2010)

For what they do, the compressed kinda sound of EMG's probably fits really well.

Also, link to that live video? I'm intrigued.


----------



## goherpsNderp (May 19, 2010)

Randy said:


> For what they do, the compressed kinda sound of EMG's probably fits really well.
> 
> Also, link to that live video? I'm intrigued.



it was on their myspace i believe, but im not seeing it now.

i think these are from the same show though @ the pit:

YouTube - The Tony Danza TapDance Extravaganza The Pit Live
YouTube - The Tony Danza TapDance Extravaganza Live 5/2/2010


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 20, 2010)

Looks like they're still rocking the one guitarist 

They need to get their butts down to Australia


----------



## abdastareth (May 20, 2010)

for the price those guitars can't be beat....too bad it takes awhile to get one.


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 20, 2010)

abdastareth said:


> for the price those guitars can't be beat....too bad it takes awhile to get one.



They're certainly worth the wait though 

Hence why I have 2 Agile 8s


----------



## darren (May 20, 2010)

Look at that sexay headstock!


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 20, 2010)

darren said:


> Look at that sexay headstock!



Wonder what chump designed that


----------



## Metalus (May 20, 2010)

I spoke to Josh when they were down in west palm a few weeks back. He told a friend of mine that the reason he was rocking the Agile was because Ibanez wouldnt build him a 30" 8 string . By the time he got on tour, he got a call from Ibanez telling him that theyre gonna build it for him . I guess they caved in 

I also spoke to him about his crazy rig which includes a massive pedalboard, 2 invaders, and an Orange cab IIRC. He was telling me how it gets tiring lugging all that stuff around and i brought up the idea of an Axe-Fx, and he said hes planning on getting one as soon as the tour is over . I asked him to upload some vids of him using it when he gets it and he said he would definitely do that and give his 

The Axe-Fx virus continues to spread


----------



## Sepultorture (May 20, 2010)

Metalus said:


> I spoke to Josh when they were down in west palm a few weeks back. He told a friend of mine that the reason he was rocking the Agile was because Ibanez wouldnt build him a 30" 8 string . By the time he got on tour, he got a call from Ibanez telling him that theyre gonna build it for him . I guess they caved in
> 
> I also spoke to him about his crazy rig which includes a massive pedalboard, 2 invaders, and an Orange cab IIRC. He was telling me how it gets tiring lugging all that stuff around and i brought up the idea of an Axe-Fx, and he said hes planning on getting one as soon as the tour is over . I asked him to upload some vids of him using it when he gets it and he said he would definitely do that and give his
> 
> The Axe-Fx virus continues to spread



it does indeed, after i have my FB100 and enjoy the fuck out of it, me thinks i shall pull the trigger on an AXE FX, i'd try an Agile 8 string if i could, but i think i shall wait till Brian (Bowes) has an 8 string finished before i give thought to getting one

and hell yeah if meshuggah can get 30" scale lengths so can this guy


----------



## Prydogga (May 20, 2010)

Didn't hear Josh had moved to Agile, hmmm.


----------



## Rick (May 20, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> Looks like they're still rocking the one guitarist



Josh told me that they can't find anyone else who can play their stuff.


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 20, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> and hell yeah if meshuggah can get 30" scale lengths so can this guy



I love Danza, but c'mon. Meshuggah not only revolutionized metal in ways Danza could never hope to touch, but they also pioneered the use of 8 strings. Don't be silly.


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 20, 2010)

Rick said:


> Josh told me that they can't find anyone else who can play their stuff.



My homeboy Cale can


----------



## omgmjgg (May 20, 2010)

why hello there


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 20, 2010)

omgmjgg said:


> why hello there



hai!


----------



## omgmjgg (May 20, 2010)

thx for mentioning me =P i totally got my septor in! It's awesome


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 20, 2010)

omgmjgg said:


> thx for mentioning me =P i totally got my septor in! It's awesome



Of course, bro. You're super capable.


----------



## omgmjgg (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Deadseen (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Raoul Duke (May 20, 2010)

Rick said:


> Josh told me that they can't find anyone else who can play their stuff.



I would certainly believe that


----------



## screamindaemon (May 21, 2010)

darren said:


> Look at that sexay headstock!


Darren. Is that the exact same headstock that all Intrepids come with? These pictures make it look much longer than any pic on Rondo's site.
I really like these pictures, and am more impressed with Intrepids if this is the case.


----------



## Prydogga (May 21, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> My homeboy Cale can



damn right he can  



Raoul Duke said:


> I would certainly believe that


----------



## Sepultorture (May 21, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> I love Danza, but c'mon. Meshuggah not only revolutionized metal in ways Danza could never hope to touch, but they also pioneered the use of 8 strings. Don't be silly.



it isn't being silly to say that an ibanez endorser should be able to get access to something like a 30" scale on an 8 string. Danza arn't jsut brand spanking new upstarts, they are still new in the metal scene compared to meshuggah yes, but this guy should be able to get access to most of what meshuggah can get out of the LA custom shop

i'm not comparing danza to meshuggah their music is much to different, and i'm aware that meshuggah is revoluttionary


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 21, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> it isn't being silly to say that an ibanez endorser should be able to get access to something like a 30" scale on an 8 string. Danza arn't jsut brand spanking new upstarts, they are still new in the metal scene compared to meshuggah yes, but this guy should be able to get access to most of what meshuggah can get out of the LA custom shop
> 
> i'm not comparing danza to meshuggah their music is much to different, and i'm aware that meshuggah is revoluttionary



There are also lots of players that dont want to play Meshuggah stuff but might be interested in an 8 and a band like TTDTDE is one that might draw people to a particular brand. I would want to snap them up if I were Ibanez because theyre aren't very many high profile 8 string bands to showcase their wares in the first place.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 21, 2010)

xwmucradiox said:


> There are also lots of players that dont want to play Meshuggah stuff but might be interested in an 8 and a band like TTDTDE is one that might draw people to a particular brand. I would want to snap them up if I were Ibanez because theyre aren't very many high profile 8 string bands to showcase their wares in the first place.



highly agree


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2010)

I'm glad to see a band like Danza not only using 8 string guitars but also not in a "Meshuggah-like" way.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 21, 2010)

I think that its probably a money issue. I wouldnt take my $1500(or more) guitar on the road when i could take a $600 guitar that i could beat the hell out of.

Especially in this type of music where people get crazy and out of hand, i'm sure broken instruments arnt a new thing


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (May 21, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I think that its probably a money issue. I wouldnt take my $1500(or more) guitar on the road when i could take a $600 guitar that i could beat the hell out of.
> 
> Especially in this type of music where people get crazy and out of hand, i'm sure broken instruments arnt a new thing



Ik around my area we're more worried about it getting stolen....kids here in NJ can be pretty effed and ungrateful


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 21, 2010)

I thought a dude said it was about the scale length when he talked about it with Josh.


----------



## Tirell (May 21, 2010)

Look at the 3rd pic, he hates it lol


----------



## paintkilz (May 21, 2010)

always love danza. sickest band live, sickest band recorded.

go greyhound.

big pun aint dead

amazing.

new album will be amazing.

now come here again.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 21, 2010)

It would be interesting if Danza got an Agile endorsement, I think they'd be the most known band to be using them. Might help Agile expand a bit and get other artists on the bill.


----------



## Galius (May 21, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> It would be interesting if Danza got an Agile endorsement, I think they'd be the most known band to be using them. Might help Agile expand a bit and get other artists on the bill.


 
I thought that I heard of someone trying and Kurt saying they wouldnt be endorsing any artists. I think something like that would end up with Agiles pricing going up though. Would be neat to see without an effect on the general consumer though


----------



## omgmjgg (May 21, 2010)

think I finally figured out the chords Josh is using in The Union, FINALLY


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 21, 2010)

Sepultorture said:


> it isn't being silly to say that an ibanez endorser should be able to get access to something like a 30" scale on an 8 string. Danza arn't jsut brand spanking new upstarts, they are still new in the metal scene compared to meshuggah yes, but this guy should be able to get access to most of what meshuggah can get out of the LA custom shop
> 
> i'm not comparing danza to meshuggah their music is much to different, and i'm aware that meshuggah is revoluttionary



Like I told Rick down below, their new record is definitely Meshuggah influenced, but that isn't the point. The point is, Ibanez has been known to be extremely stingy with their custom shop, ie. public not allowed, different endorsement tiers, etc. Josh isn't even listed on their site as an endorser, so who's to say how much pull he has? The dudes from After the Burial are, and the most Ibanez will do for them is paint their guitars. Although, it appears now that Trent has a Reb Beach like cutaway on his, but I digress. So with what Meshuggah has done with music and the pioneering of 8 string guitars, especially when you consider the niche market that is anyway, there's really no reason to believe that newer bands should have the kind of access or pull that more established, even revolutionary bands have. Its just not logical. Note that I do love Danza, and this isn't a slight on them in any way. 




Rick said:


> I'm glad to see a band like Danza not only using 8 string guitars but also not in a "Meshuggah-like" way.



You clearly haven't listened to anything off the new record. If that isn't Meshuggah influenced, then I don't know what is.


----------



## Rick (May 22, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> it appears now that Trent has a Reb Beach like cutaway on his, but I digress.



He actually did it himself and he wasn't sure if Ibanez was gonna be cool with it. 



mattofvengeance said:


> You clearly haven't listened to anything off the new record. If that isn't Meshuggah influenced, then I don't know what is.



I haven't heard the new Danza because it isn't out yet.


----------



## Soulwomb (May 23, 2010)

Haha even though it has nothing to do with there sound. When i saw them live Josh started playing some Stengah live and i was the only guy in the venue who went MESHUGGAH!!!

But the new stuff is so crushing live the Union oh jeez.


----------



## capo_fez (May 24, 2010)

as a friend of Josh's, I can say it isn't a money issue. If he is rocking Agile, it's due to quality, not money.


----------



## Metalus (May 25, 2010)

Rick said:


> Josh told me that they can't find anyone else who can play their stuff.



He told me that he wants a 2nd guitarist but the rest of the band doesnt. He said hed get one regardless and kick their asses if they complained


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 25, 2010)

Metalus said:


> He told me that he wants a 2nd guitarist but the rest of the band doesnt. He said hed get one regardless and kick their asses if they complained





That's awesome. I don't understand why they wouldn't want a second guitar player. More is better.


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 25, 2010)

If he can hold it down with one dude they all make more money with fewer people in the band. I'm sure pulling off all the parts on the record is easier with two guitars though.


----------



## joshdanza (Jun 2, 2010)

soo... ibanez and agile, both quality instruments for sure. Danza had a deal with Ibby before i was in the band. i got my hands on the 2228 and used it D3, figured why not try to get the deal again, didnt happen that way at all. thats when i found the agiles. 
i tried to get a deal with them as well. i dont think the guy laughed at me, but it was just short of that lol. Still, they were so cheap why not atleast try it out ya know ? so i did, not bad at all if you dont mind playing on a huge neck. Ibanez will make what ever the hell you want.. whoever you are.. IF you have the money. i dont have ibby custom shop money at all. Meshuggah is a huge influence for me.. duh. So far the guitarist's that have jammed with us didn't workout at all.. Cale has been able to play the stuff and that rules, im still working on sorting out videos / tabs of D3.. i do want another guitarist, the rest of the guys don't. its a constant fight. hope this cleared up some stuff or helps out.

anyone have an RGA8 or played one by chance ???


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 2, 2010)

joshdanza said:


> soo... ibanez and agile, both quality instruments for sure. Danza had a deal with Ibby before i was in the band. i got my hands on the 2228 and used it D3, figured why not try to get the deal again, didnt happen that way at all. thats when i found the agiles.
> i tried to get a deal with them as well. i dont think the guy laughed at me, but it was just short of that lol. Still, they were so cheap why not atleast try it out ya know ? so i did, not bad at all if you dont mind playing on a huge neck. Ibanez will make what ever the hell you want.. whoever you are.. IF you have the money. i dont have ibby custom shop money at all. Meshuggah is a huge influence for me.. duh. So far the guitarist's that have jammed with us didn't workout at all.. Cale has been able to play the stuff and that rules, im still working on sorting out videos / tabs of D3.. i do want another guitarist, the rest of the guys don't. its a constant fight. hope this cleared up some stuff or helps out.
> 
> anyone have an RGA8 or played one by chance ???



I played an RGA8 before getting a 2228 and it was a lot like the difference between a 7321 and a 1527. Felt decent but not great and the 2228 is significantly better feeling and sounding. If you're going to really beat stuff up it might be better to do it with a cheaper guitar but from what I can tell you have your shit together really well so I would stick with the 2228 or the Agile. 

I cant imagine the leaps on a 30" scale agile compared to a 2228 though. Some of the tension on the first three strings for your tapping stuff must be pretty stiff.


----------



## joshdanza (Jun 2, 2010)

xwmucradiox said:


> I cant imagine the leaps on a 30" scale agile compared to a 2228 though. Some of the tension on the first three strings for your tapping stuff must be pretty stiff.


 im not sure where the 30" scale agile talk came from, but the one i play is a 27.xxx lol i cant remember exactly. but after talking to a specific guitar luthier from switzerland, he convinced me the 30" scale is going to be way to much for what im using the 8 strings for. a 27" seems to be perfect for me, all the tapping stuff has just enough tension for me. im not a tension freak at all, but you have to have good tension you know.
im using 72's right now and thats the BIGGEST string ive ever used. but being in E makes the scale, tension, and feeling just where i need it to be you know ? until i run across something better than this ill probly use this setup for awhile. the RGA looks pretty cool, and ive already played the 2228, i think im going to try the RGA8's with emg's and see how that feels in comparison to the Agile's.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 2, 2010)

joshdanza said:


> im not sure where the 30" scale agile talk came from, but the one i play is a 27.xxx lol i cant remember exactly. but after talking to a specific guitar luthier from switzerland, he convinced me the 30" scale is going to be way to much for what im using the 8 strings for. a 27" seems to be perfect for me, all the tapping stuff has just enough tension for me. im not a tension freak at all, but you have to have good tension you know.
> im using 72's right now and thats the BIGGEST string ive ever used. but being in E makes the scale, tension, and feeling just where i need it to be you know ? until i run across something better than this ill probly use this setup for awhile. the RGA looks pretty cool, and ive already played the 2228, i think im going to try the RGA8's with emg's and see how that feels in comparison to the Agile's.



Some guy earlier in this thread said you were playing a 30" agile I think and the pictures at the beginning of this thread made that guitar look huge so I just figured it was an 830. 

Im in EBEADGBE with a .070 right now and it works pretty well. The tension across the first 7 strings is great but I could probably go a little heavier on the lowest E. It is what it is though and the 2228 rules for what I do.


----------



## KenAncients (Jun 2, 2010)

You can shoot Josh a friend request on Facebook he accepts em all i believe. He was selling a 26 inch scale Agile and I asked him how the F sharp sounded on the 26 inch scale? From reading SSO I've heard its preferred to at least use a 28 or 30. But from him selling a 26 It seems this isnt his first agile. And btw the agile in the pic is a 28 scale (says josh and his guitar tech)


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 2, 2010)

Metalus said:


> I spoke to Josh when they were down in west palm a few weeks back. *He told a friend of mine that the reason he was rocking the Agile was because Ibanez wouldnt build him a 30" 8 string *. By the time he got on tour, he got a call from Ibanez telling him that theyre gonna build it for him . I guess they caved in



This is where the 30" discussion came from.


----------



## omgmjgg (Jun 2, 2010)

metulz


----------



## Razzy (Jun 2, 2010)

joshdanza said:


> im not sure where the 30" scale agile talk came from, but the one i play is a 27.xxx lol i cant remember exactly. but after talking to a specific guitar luthier from switzerland, he convinced me the 30" scale is going to be way to much for what im using the 8 strings for. a 27" seems to be perfect for me, all the tapping stuff has just enough tension for me. im not a tension freak at all, but you have to have good tension you know.
> im using 72's right now and thats the BIGGEST string ive ever used. but being in E makes the scale, tension, and feeling just where i need it to be you know ? until i run across something better than this ill probly use this setup for awhile. the RGA looks pretty cool, and ive already played the 2228, i think im going to try the RGA8's with emg's and see how that feels in comparison to the Agile's.



Dude. I saw you a while back in Amarillo when you were playing with Stray From The Path, it fucking ruled, and I'll be seeing you again when you come through with Danza in August.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 2, 2010)

Ultra cool you popping in here and posting Josh 

Come down to Australia some time and play some shows 

It's not that far


----------



## darren (Jun 2, 2010)

screamindaemon said:


> Darren. Is that the exact same headstock that all Intrepids come with? These pictures make it look much longer than any pic on Rondo's site.
> I really like these pictures, and am more impressed with Intrepids if this is the case.



I haven't made any changes to it since the second run, so i'm assuming the headstock they're currently running is exactly the one i designed after the first run were made.


----------



## darren (Jun 2, 2010)

joshdanza said:


> im not sure where the 30" scale agile talk came from, but the one i play is a 27.xxx lol i cant remember exactly. but after talking to a specific guitar luthier from switzerland, he convinced me the 30" scale is going to be way to much for what im using the 8 strings for. a 27" seems to be perfect for me, all the tapping stuff has just enough tension for me. im not a tension freak at all, but you have to have good tension you know.



I believe the Intrepids are 27", 28.625" or 30" scale. It's hard to tell from the photos, but judging by the proportions, yours looks to me like it might be 28.625".


----------



## joshdanza (Jun 3, 2010)

darren said:


> I believe the Intrepids are 27", 28.625" or 30" scale. It's hard to tell from the photos, but judging by the proportions, yours looks to me like it might be 28.625".


well whatever scale it is its badass,  thats why it was my main and the single pup agile was my backup. still was a good guitar but it was nothing like the main guitar. totally different feel and playability ? if thats a word lol
im going back to Ibanez now, so i guess i can let you know the difference i find between the two of them back to back if your interested. other than that... New Way Home rules... period


----------



## Danxile (Jun 6, 2010)

that looks exactly like mine but I prefer the interceptor body over the intrepid


----------



## darren (Jun 6, 2010)

I had both a bolt-on and a neck-thru Intrepid (28.625" scale) from the first run, and the neck-thru one definitely had a neck that was better suited to the kind of feel i prefer. It was a more evenly rounded shape, whereas the bolt-on one is a little thinner and a little flatter on the back.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 7, 2010)

Danxile said:


> that looks exactly like mine but I prefer the interceptor body over the intrepid



I do as well, but the Interceptor with the Intrepid headstock is just about as much win as one person can handle.


----------



## spyderbreed (Jul 14, 2010)

OT: i wonder how u guys can play a low E with that thin strings

i use a 90 for my low E and a 74 for the low A on my SC 608B
well its a matter of taste i guess, i was just curious ^^
:OTend


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 14, 2010)

Because most people don't need 22lbs of tension on a single string, unless we're talking acoustics.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 14, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Because most people don't need 22lbs of tension on a single string, unless we're talking acoustics.


  I never really got all the people using tow cables on their guitars


----------



## TMM (Jul 14, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> I never really got all the people using tow cables on their guitars



+1 the longer I've played, the lighter my gauges have gotten, I think probably just because I've gained more left hand control over time, so the looseness doesn't matter, and I actually prefer the tone of lighter strings.


----------



## Randy (Jul 14, 2010)

Seconded... er.... thirded?

Also, I believe heavier gauge strings become less necessary the longer your scale goes (comparatively speaking) since the tension naturally goes up anyway.

Myself, I converted to lighter strings and my leads are 1000x cleaner and more to speed than before. Considering the RIDICULOUSLY stretchy sweep DANZA plays, light gauge strings make sense to me.


----------



## Dethfield (Jul 14, 2010)

I also prefer light gauge strings. Just so much easier to play, and have never had a problem getting good tone. Im actually thinking of trying .008's on my intrepid.


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 14, 2010)

xwmucradiox said:


> I thought a dude said it was about the scale length when he talked about it with Josh.



I heard also wanted neck thru, and Ibanez would only do bolt on. (I know Meshuggah's are neck thru, but for some reason they wouldn't do it for him)


----------



## spyderbreed (Jul 15, 2010)

OT: gotcha guys 
:OTend


----------



## Joeywilson (Jul 15, 2010)

Cale for Danza 2010!


----------



## omgmjgg (Jul 15, 2010)

metallisuk said:


> Cale for Danza 2010!



lol, ty buddy


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 15, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> I heard also wanted neck thru, and Ibanez would only do bolt on. (I know Meshuggah's are neck thru, but for some reason they wouldn't do it for him)



Seeing as Josh explained the Ibanez situation, it looks like all these rumors are just that, rumors.


----------

